# Oat macros



## Jill (Apr 20, 2004)

Ive been underestimating the macros in my oats I think. I just did the measuring, and it worked out as follows. (I buy robin hood large flaked slow cooked oats)

1/2 Cup dry:
210 cals
3.8F
36C
7.5P

Does this seem right???


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah I use the quaker oatmeal, and its 5-27-3 for a 1/2 c.
So that's prob. right.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow, it's really that much?
I don't count fiber when I count carbs, I believe 1/3 cup of dry oats is 16g universally, so 24g for 1/2 cup is about right (starch without fiber).

Peace.


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2004)

3.8 is Fat peeps. 

I actually WEIGHED the oaties and 1/2 cup weighs around 53g dry.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Wow, it's really that much?
> I don't count fiber when I count carbs, I believe 1/3 cup of dry oats is 16g universally, so 24g for 1/2 cup is about right (starch without fiber).
> 
> Peace.


Your suppose to be counting fiber on carb cycling


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

Mine are 27G per 1/2 C and that includes fiber.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

my oaties are 33g carbs/half cup. sounds bout right to me.. or near


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2004)

No no no. When I ACTUALLY weighed 1/2 Cup dry, (on my digi) it weighs 53grams. The label on the bag says 30g dry=117cals, 4.2P, 2.1Fat, 20carbs, then I just did the math. 

SOOOOOOOOOOOO 1/2Cup dry=53g weight, 210cals, 3.8Fat, 36C, 7.5P. That just seems so high!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

that seems right to me Jilly. 
my oaties are the same- 30g dry(1/3cup)=117cals, 4.2P, 2.1Fat, 20carbs

I did the math calc's for it-guess its 30g carbs per 1/2c.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 20, 2004)

Jodi, I'm supposed to be counting fiber on carb cycling? Dammit. Does that include all the fiber from veggies too?

Peace.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 20, 2004)

_ Everybody use this "cup" measure thing, I can´t trust it. All cups are by "law" made with the same volume ?  _


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Jodi, I'm supposed to be counting fiber on carb cycling? Dammit. Does that include all the fiber from veggies too?
> 
> Peace.


Yes you are 

No don't include the veggies


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 20, 2004)

This begs the question: how is it that different brands of oats have different macros? What if I buy old-fashioned oats in bulk from a bulk store? I don't get it at all. 36g and 27g is a huge difference.

Peace.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

I have always wondered the same darn thing Premo.  
I used to buy my groceries in the US and the SAME BRAND of oats I bought in CAnada had totally different macros.... ?!?!?!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Everybody use this "cup" measure thing, I can´t trust it. All cups are by "law" made with the same volume ?  _




I find that weighing everything works out better than measuring.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 21, 2004)

So, uh, should we go by the oat macros we see on the label? Or the macros we're used to? IE 27g per 1/2 cup.

Peace.


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

I go by whats on the label.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 21, 2004)

I buy the Robin Hood flakes, too. I guess 30g per 1/2 cup it is, then. I should go buy Quaker. That stuff is 27g per 1/2 cup, haha. My question still stands, though, what if you buy bulk from nutrition stores? It's a weird phenomenon.

Peace.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

I use Quaker oaties too.. maybe the difference in macros is due to the following: Maybe the robin hood oaties are cut even thicker than the old fashioned quaker oats.. therefore less airspace when u measure out a cup?  dunno!


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I use Quaker oaties too.. maybe the difference in macros is due to the following: Maybe the robin hood oaties are cut even thicker than the old fashioned quaker oats.. therefore less airspace when u measure out a cup?  dunno!


Yeah I think so.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 22, 2004)

My Quaker Oats (old fashioned, same calories as quick) are 150 per half cup uncooked, which is one serving.  I haven't seen any other Quaker types around, I buy mine in 9 pound bulk.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Everybody use this "cup" measure thing, I can´t trust it. All cups are by "law" made with the same volume ?  _



Its an American thing, we still aren't using the metric system here. A cup is 8 ounces, so it is a defined unit of measurement just like a liter or a pint.


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I have always wondered the same darn thing Premo.
> I used to buy my groceries in the US and the SAME BRAND of oats I bought in CAnada had totally different macros.... ?!?!?!


It's a conspiracy


----------



## Vieope (Mar 25, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Its an American thing, we still aren't using the metric system here. A cup is 8 ounces, so it is a defined unit of measurement just like a liter or a pint.


_But the density of food changes. Not every food has 8 ounces for the volume of a cup. A cup of mercury is heavier than one with water.  _


----------



## overthepond (Mar 25, 2005)

I think a cup of liquid is 235 ml. At least that is what my measuring cups say. I had to have some posted over from the states, who can tell what 100 grams of something is? 

much too hard for me


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 26, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ive been underestimating the macros in my oats I think. I just did the measuring, and it worked out as follows. (I buy robin hood large flaked slow cooked oats)
> 
> 1/2 Cup dry:
> 210 cals
> ...


It depends on what you count a 'cup' as and the particular macronutrients of the grain you use...

In terms of measurements - An american 'cup' (fill it to the 235ml measure) weighs oats out to be 40g per 0.5 cups (80g a cup), whilst an Australian cup (filled to the 250ml measure) weighs out to be ~55g per cup (110-120g per cup)....

Regardless, I always weigh things... It is MUCH more accurate!!

In terms of the different brands - Oats, being a natural product, are not 'set' in their macro ratio's (the weather, soil and other things when they grow, as well as their storage etc can all effect the macronutrient profile) so you are better off going by the macro's on the packet as the companies usually test their product to get their measurements.


----------

